# Kostenlose Videos bei Galileo



## Boromir (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

an alle Interessenten, auf dieser Seite werden kostenlose Videos zum Thema Lightroom und den Neuerungen in PS CS3 angeboten (auch zu den neuen Smartfiltern).
Es ist nichts Vollständiges (die wollen ja auch Geld verdienen) aber dafür das es nur Apetithappen sind ist es doch ziemlich umfangreich.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## darKuser (21. Juni 2007)

nice das mit dem panorama ^^ 
klick klick fertig


----------



## assi70 (21. Juni 2007)

Ganz interessant - Danke Boromir! 

Gruss Assi


----------



## Muster Max (21. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Link Boromir. 

mfg Muster Max


----------



## nican (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo Boromir,
vielen Dank für den Link!    

Nican


----------

